# veterinarian jobs



## UKBaggy (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi
I am a UK small animal veterinarian considering moving to new zealand with my family. Foes anyone know how the vet market in wellington/christchurch compares to england and whether people are accommodating to foreign vets.


----------

